# 1988 Long 510 Tractor has been sitting 14 years.



## Cecil (6 mo ago)

I can't get more than a low clicking when I turn key.New fluids,battery,ignition. Starter will energize and turn engine if I jump across the solenoid with a screwdriver. I decided to pull starter.Oh boy.I need advice.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Cecil, welcome to the forum.

I hope that tractor has been stored undercover for those 15 years?? Clean corroded connections, especially ground connections from the battery through the keyswitch to the starter solenoid to the starter. Battery cables may be corroded internally. Check the transmission neutral safety switch. Service manual attached.

file:///C:/Users/sixba/Downloads/Long%20Service%20Manual%20for%20360-460-510%20series%20(3).pdf

I think you will ultimately have to tow start the tractor as compression is probably low due to long term storage. Before you do, make sure the clutch is not stuck.


----------



## Cecil (6 mo ago)

Thank you sir.The tractor sat outside all those years.I am working on the things you listed.I must build a frame to rest the frontloader on in order to tow it.But I believe it will run once the compression has built up.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Put your tow chain, cable, or strap under the bucket, and when its taut for towing it will lift the bucket.


----------



## Cecil (6 mo ago)

Thank You I never would have thought of that as simple as you made it sound.


----------

